# KWin no está estable. Problema tras la última actualización.

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola!

Desde el último world que hice en mi sistema, no he podido arrancar el entorno gráfico con garantías. KDM arranca sin mayor problema y sigue ahí cuando se bloquea el equipo. El problema es dentro de la sesión KDE. En ocasiones llega a aparecer incluso el panel de la barra de tareas con la hora, el volumen, etc., en otras directamente se queda todo en negro, aunque el sistema sigue en marcha. Puedo arrancar aplicaciones con ALT+F2 e incluso Yakuake arranca sin problemas y puedo desplegarlo y trabajar con la consola.

El caso es que las aplicaciones se abren sin los marcos de la ventana, es decir, sin los botones de minimizar, maximizar ni cerrar. No se pueden mover las ventanas y durante su ejecución parpadean y hacen cosas raras.

Nada más arrancar, tras unos cuantos parpadeos, el sistema muestra el siguiente mensaje:

KWin no está estable. Parece haber terminado inesperadamente varias veces seguidas. Puede seleccionar otro gestor de ventanas:

He probado a arrancar con otro usuario por si fuera que se han corrompido los ficheros de ~/.kde4. Incluso probé a renombrar los directorios:

~/.kde4

~/.local

~/.config

~/.cache

del actual usuario. Con eso he llegado a arrancar el escritorio más o menos completo, pero en cuanto intento abrir aplicaciones vuelve a lo mismo.

No sé qué información podría proporcionaros para que podáis ayudarme con garantías. Así de primeras se me ocurre indicaros la versión de plasma

kde-plasma/plasma-meta 5.8.6

Comentaros también que en este último update se actualizó GCC y tal y como vi en las news del sistema, hice lo que sugería ahí, aunque no fuese necesario:

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

Cualquier información que pueda daros que sea de ayuda, pedírmela por favor.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

Yo tengo este y todo funciona bien.[

ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.6:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 0 KiB

Recuerdo que tener activada la use gles2 daba graves problemas.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

comprueba que no tengas alguna de esas uses problemáticas.

ah y ten el profile adecuado

Cosas a mirar.

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc

 

Esto se hace porque a veces ciertos paquetes no se podían compilar con el nuevo gcc.

Prueba a hacer lo siguiente.

etc-update

para actualizar los ficheros de configuración.

comprueba que tengas activado el nuevo gcc

gcc-config -l

si no es así

gcc-config el número con el nuevo

luego

emerge -sync

emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse  @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

Puede ser que tengas que hacer un emerge @preserved-rebuild

Si te sigue fallando,

pon aquí tu emerge --info

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  KDM arranca sin mayor problema y

 

Creo que este es el problema. Estas usando KDM algo que no debe de hacerse

Up to this point, KDM will have served as display manager on most KDE 4 systems. As development on it has stopped, SDDM (Simple Desktop Display Manager) is now the recommended login manager  and already got installed via kde-plasma/plasma-meta.

A medida que avanzan las versiones pues más fácil que acabe siendo completamente incompatible.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola cameta! En primer lugar, muchas gracias por tu ayuda e interés! Empezamos:

 *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    KDM arranca sin mayor problema y 
> 
> Creo que este es el problema. Estas usando KDM algo que no debe de hacerse
> 
> Up to this point, KDM will have served as display manager on most KDE 4 systems. As development on it has stopped, SDDM (Simple Desktop Display Manager) is now the recommended login manager  and already got installed via kde-plasma/plasma-meta.
> ...

 

Perdona! Ha sido un error por vicio. Siempre llamo al login manager como KDM, dado que vengo usando KDE toda la vida y he cogido ese defecto de llamarlo siempre así. Pero en efecto, uso SDDM. De hecho tengo instalado kde-plasma/plasma-meta como menciona el texto que citas.

Segundo punto:

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Yo tengo este y todo funciona bien.[
> 
> ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.8.6:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug -gles2 -multimedia {-test}" 0 KiB
> 
> Recuerdo que tener activada la use gles2 daba graves problemas.
> ...

 

Te comento:

- No tengo activada la USE gles2.

- Con respecto a:

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

decirte que ya lo ejecuté en su día, cuando leí la noticia de GCC:

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect news list
> 
> News items:
> 
>   [1]      2015-10-22  GCC 5 Defaults to the New C++11 ABI

 

- Los ficheros de configuración los tengo todos al día. Siempre hago un etc-update cuando me lo pide el sistema.

```
# etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

- En efecto, tengo el último GCC activado:

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.4

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 *
```

- Tanto el sincronizado de portage como la actualización lo tengo todo al día, salvo 2 paquetes que no sé por qué no me deja actualizar. Estos son app-text/calibre-2.78.0 y mail-client/thunderbird-45.8.0. Este es otro tema a tratar, puesto que no entiendo por qué me dan errores, pero tampoco creo que sean el problema que tengo con kwin. Si quieres que postee los logs por creerlos relevantes, házmelo saber: *Quote:*   

> * The following 2 packages have failed to build, install, or execute
> 
>  * postinst:
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

- Por cierto, el world yo suelo hacerlo así:

```
emerge -DNuvqa --keep-going --with-bdeps=y @world @system
```

- revdep-rebuild indica que mi sistema es consistente: *Quote:*   

> # revdep-rebuild -i
> 
>  * This is the new python coded version
> 
>  * Please report any bugs found using it.
> ...

 

- Y aquí lo curioso, no puedo hacer un --depclean por precisamente los paquetes que no me deja actualizar: *Quote:*   

> # emerge --depclean -a
> 
>  * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious
> 
>  * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always
> ...

 

- Por último, dejo aquí el emerge --info solicitado: *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Un saludo!

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Ah! Por cierto. Ahora me he instalado openbox para poder tener un manejador de ventanas que me saque del apuro y funciona correctamente. Salvo algunas aplicaciones, como por ejemplo gwenview, que de vez en cuando se cierran inesperadamente...

Quizás esto nos pueda dar una pista de por dónde está el problema. Dejo aquí el log que he cazado al abrirlo desde una terminal y provocando que se cierre inesperadamente:

 *Quote:*   

> $ gwenview 
> 
> kf5.kio.core: Refilling KProtocolInfoFactory cache in the hope to find "mtp"
> 
> kf5.kio.core: Refilling KProtocolInfoFactory cache in the hope to find "mtp"
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

Algo no esta consistente en tu sistema.

No poder hacer el depclean es un problema.

Yo eliminaria manualmente los dos paquetes que no se actualizan

luego aplicaría el emerge world, el deepclean y el revdep-rebuild

Como no funcione pues se puede probar con esto

emerge -eaq @system

emerge -eav @world

pero hacer esto es un palo ya que implica recompilar TODOS LOS PAQUETES.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola de nuevo cameta.

El tema de bloqueos ya está solucionado. Eliminé Thunderbird y Calibre manualmente, hice el depclean, luego el world, otra vez depclean y luego revdep-rebuild.

Todo mi sistema ya está actualizado y consistente: depclean eliminó todo lo que sobraba, el world se completó íntegro, y el revdep-rebuild no tiene nada para hacer.

El problema es que kwin sigue sin funcionar. Continúo con openbox, que aunque se vea horrible con KDE, al menos tengo ventanas y las puedo mover.

Lo último ya es recompilar todos los paquetes del sistema, pero le veo mala solución... Es muy raro.

Quizás antes vuelvo a lanzar lo de la noticia de GCC, que también me dio problemas al tener el sistema inconsistente por los bloqueos anteriores:

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

Recompila muchos paquetes, entre ellos kwin y muchas librerías de plasma:

 *Quote:*   

> # revdep-rebuild -p --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
> 
>  * This is the new python coded version
> 
>  * Please report any bugs found using it.
> ...

 

¿Qué opinas?

Lo que no entiendo muy bien es lo que indica al principio:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Dependant orphaned files: No installed package was found for the following:
> 
>         * /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/libasan.so.2.0.0
> 
>         * /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/libcc1.so.0.0.0
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  Lo que no entiendo muy bien es lo que indica al principio: 

 

Esto significa que esas librerías no están en ningún paquete algo que sólo sucede si instalas cosas a mano.

Y eso es rarísimo porque en concreto esas librerías deberían de pertenecer a sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0-r3.

Es como si no se hubiese instalado gcc.

Prueba a hacer un emerge gcc antes de nada.

----------

## cameta

Vale, ese mensaje sale por el exclude gcc o sea que no es nada preocupante. 

Ah, y vuelve a probar con lo de un usuario nuevo, asegurándote de que esta completamente limpio.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> If there are any existing definitions of qt4, kde or plasma in /etc/portage/make.conf, make sure to remove them before proceeding, else conflicts may arise. 

 

Tienes las uses kde, qt4  y plasma en make.conf  eso solo puede darte problemas.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

 *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   If there are any existing definitions of qt4, kde or plasma in /etc/portage/make.conf, make sure to remove them before proceeding, else conflicts may arise.  
> 
> Tienes las uses kde, qt4  y plasma en make.conf  eso solo puede darte problemas.

 

No no, en make.conf sólo tengo las de la CPU y las que me he personalizado más o menos:

```
CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop"

USE="${CPU_FLAGS_X86} -gles2 -gnome -ipv6 -xinerma icu lm_sensors pulseaudio samba vdpau"
```

Tengo pendiente lanzar el revdep-rebuild de GCC. Esta tarde lo dejo lanzado. Pero no tengo mucha esperanza de que arregle nada   :Sad: 

----------

## cameta

Hola,

lo más importante es tener el profile bien,

PS

estas usando nvidia-drivers?

Te da este resultado el comando groups sddm en consola?

groups sddm

video sddm

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> lo más importante es tener el profile bien,
> 
> PS
> ...

 

Sí, el perfil es el correcto. Llevo usando plasma casi desde que salió la migración en Gentoo.

Sí, también estoy usando los nvidia-drivers. Pero estos no se han actualizado.

Y sí, el usuario sddm está en los grupos sddm, audio y vídeo.

----------

## cameta

Por lo que estoy leyendo 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1062098.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1064032.html

----------

## cameta

Prueba a poner este paquete.  

libdrm-2.4.80

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola cameta!

Traigo buenas noticias. Tras desbloquear todo desinstalando los dos paquetes a mano tal y como me dijiste y posteriormente tras ejecutar el revdep-rebuild de la noticia de GCC con todo consistente, he de decirte que ya tengo kwin funcionando con normalidad.

Más de 6 horas le ha costado en recompilar los 298 paquetes. Como viste, entre ellos estaban casi todos los relacionados con plasma. Algo debió romper GCC cuando actualicé.

¡Muchas gracias por tu asesoramiento!

----------

## cameta

Menos mal.

supongo que se quedaba a medias al no tener el sistema coherente.

Esto de la gentoo es un poco artesanal  y según como las actualizaciones a veces tienen efectos inesperados.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Menos mal.
> 
> supongo que se quedaba a medias al no tener el sistema coherente.
> 
> Esto de la gentoo es un poco artesanal  y según como las actualizaciones a veces tienen efectos inesperados. 

 

Así es. Es lo bueno y lo malo de nuestro sistema. Pero oye, en algo tenemos que entretenernos!   :Very Happy: 

Reitero mis agradecimientos.

Un saludo y buen finde!

----------

## cameta

Lo correcto, antes de lleva a cabo una actualización, sería tener copia de seguridad del sistema.

Pero claro, necesitas un disco duro para ello.

----------

## papu

cuando se cambia de version gcc yo suelo compilar  almenos qt y las  librerias de kde  , estoy usando el gcc 6.3.0 y plasma 5 porque uso testing, bueno tambien compilo siempre el kernel de nuevo.

no hice revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc porque a partir de gcc 5 x x creo ya no es necesario ,almenos no necestite hacerlo para pasar de 5 a 6 .

 :Wink: 

----------

